# New DS Flash Kit - EZ-Flash V



## shaunj66 (Dec 11, 2006)

*New DS Flash Kit - EZ-Flash V*

Slot 1 solution, flush fitting, micro SD






The slot 1 solutions just keep coming, don't they? Now the EZ-Flash team join the bandwagon, and unveil their slot 1 DS kit - the *EZ-Flash V*.




Here's a list of EZ-Flash V features the team have announced:





			
				EZ-Flash Team said:
			
		

> 1:1 original card size?side loading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










ÂDiscuss


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 11, 2006)

EZ-Flash Team said:
			
		

> Players have been using GBA cards to play NDS games for a long time. From CF card to microSD card, it seems there are plenty of choices available. But virtually they are all based on an immature technology and they are only a compromise solution. Not only the flashing your DS to gain booting support, but also frenquent software upgrades are needed to mend the ROM for supporting new games. Those are nightmare to players who just want to fucus on games and all of these inconvenience are caused by the imperfect technology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hereticorp (Dec 11, 2006)

I look forward to seeing if this is actually going to live up to the promises, if it does it looks to be the best of the slot 1 solutions so far.

Given a high level of compatability of course.

Here's hoping a review copy hits GBATemp's doorstep soon.


----------



## deathspawn999 (Dec 11, 2006)

any eta on this?


----------



## monkeymachine (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool, looking forward to another quality GBAtemp review =)


I'm wondering why there still isn't any real-time save functions for DS games yet..?


----------



## Athlon-pv (Dec 11, 2006)

ETA few weeks as it stands


----------



## ahsan (Dec 11, 2006)

Does this new flashkit support the drag and drop feature, like the one of the DS-X?
I'm thinking of getting a DS-X, but if this is just as easy to use and has external memory, i'll be getting the EZ-Flash V.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome, Im still happy with my EZ4 Deluxe though, slot 1 keeps getting better and better though. Im just going to wait until it gets perfected, which is happening very fast. Always have loved the EZ Team. gj guys.


----------



## deathspawn999 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dual read mode: CLEAN and HYBRID. CLEAN means just drag the rom to card and play. HYBRID means EZ5 supporting the modified rom for further function, include softreset and cheat. it also provides improved compatiblity, such as boost the readspeed. no lag can be feeled even you have a low speed microsd card.

FTFA.

it says yes but it yet to be seen how it plays out.


----------



## jaguares (Dec 11, 2006)

with the success of their slot 2 solution this solution should be better than all the other slot one solution. Hopefully they finish this soon.


----------



## Kurimu (Dec 11, 2006)

Damnit >_<
And i just got a DS-X too, i do love it, the only thing i hate is the size... if i knew this was comin' out i might've waited.
Dont get me wrong, DSX IS the best 1-slot solution right now (acekard and ninjapass suck :-/) 
But man... I assume this will be able to play DS-to-DS like dsx w/o flashing, which is one of the reasons i got it.


----------



## Stryk3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Any idea on the price of this piece of potential?


----------



## Hooya (Dec 11, 2006)

Having been very satisfied with my EZFIV for the bast 6 months, I would say that this is the first solution I would consider upgrading to.

The IV has been very compatible and reliable, I can only hope to expect the same from this new model.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Dec 11, 2006)

May I ask why they call "booting from GBA-slot" and "Flashme" and stuff a "nightmare"? o.o


----------



## deathspawn999 (Dec 11, 2006)

to sell more stuff


----------



## adgloride (Dec 11, 2006)

Depending on the price this looks like it could be the best slot 1 solution so far.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> May I ask why they call "booting from GBA-slot" and "Flashme" and stuff a "nightmare"? o.o



I think they called it "immature technology" which in engrish means its "old news" I look forward to the Slot-1 wars moreso than the console wars XD.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope this supports download play to non-flashed DSs.
I also hope it is cheap.

- Sam


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> May I ask why they call "booting from GBA-slot" and "Flashme" and stuff a "nightmare"? o.o



1st rule of marketing ... find a way to make the consumer feel like what he's got now, no matter how good it is, totally sucks.

2nd rule of marketing ... nobody talks about the 1st rule of marketing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm a cheapass gamer, so I try not to let that rule #1 bother me. Fer instance, I just bought 4 Xbox games each ranked 9+ by IGN for under $50 shipped. I win! I'm still plenty happy with my slot 2 cart, but when the Slot1's have been out long enough to get the kinks worked out, I'll take a look at them. I think the best feature they offer is that they'll work in any DS including any future redesign. (Yes, I think Nintendo may release one more DS redesign)

Of what's out there RIGHT NOW, this is clearly the leader.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Dec 11, 2006)

And another DS Linker...

Tired of these...


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> And another DS Linker...
> 
> Tired of these...




you have an alternative?


----------



## deathspawn999 (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask why they call "booting from GBA-slot" and "Flashme" and stuff a "nightmare"? o.o
> ...


i dont think there is going to be another redesign of the NDS, but i do see whatever "TNBT" that nintendo does will be backwards compatable with this, making it a good dual purpose thing. just like old GBA stuff could be used on the DS.


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> May I ask why they call "booting from GBA-slot" and "Flashme" and stuff a "nightmare"? o.o


You try being chinese, and explaining flashme/passme/nopass/ds security bypassing to english "children" who just want to play instead of think... try it for just one day and you will have nightmares, and give the other person a horror story, I bet. I have been on the other side of the coin, trying to explain to chinese/italian/spanish/insertlanguagehere people who are using babbling fish to do their talking... it just doesn't go well at all.





At any rate, the EZ4 lite compact with no NAND flash sells for like 25USD, this thing won't have NAND flash, so who knows - it could be something for any "cheap a$$ gamer"


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(cory1492 @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> using babbling fish



You mean babel fish, right?

- Sam


----------



## fishsticks (Dec 11, 2006)

It sounds great. Glad I didn't get the earlier slot 1s.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 11, 2006)

EZ-Flash V Info Page

Clicky

- Sam


----------



## chrishk15 (Dec 11, 2006)

YAWN...sooo glad I waited....F-the DSX...latata...lada....512mb for 130 is crazy..latada...ladadada..shoot boobydoo boop!


----------



## jono_ (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks CLean


----------



## jono_ (Dec 11, 2006)

whats the cheapest GBA only that i can combine with this?


----------



## Sekkyumu (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SeKuM @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > And another DS Linker...
> ...



Well every week there's a new linker coming out or being announced. Sick and tired of it...
At least if they didn't copy what already exist, yeah, that would be better I think...


----------



## MrFats (Dec 11, 2006)

looks promising. I too, will wait until the bugs and what not are worked out of the Slot 1 solutions better. But they are on my wish list for the next year, (that, a DS Lite black, and a Wii). For now, though, I'm happy with my DS phat, and M3 CF.


----------



## inter4ever (Dec 11, 2006)

The features are great and it comes in black so it will be perfect for my black DSlite. The only thing remaining is that one group releases the gba lite pack that includes ram and vibration so it can be used with opera and other games easily.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SeKuM @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> ...




this is just what happens whenever there's a new generation or iteration of product coming onto the scene. Everybody wants a piece of the action, so unknowns try to jump in early and establish a foothold on the beach. 

In another 7-8 months, the herd will thin back to no more than 3-4 main products.


----------



## inter4ever (Dec 11, 2006)

Removed, repeated reply.


----------



## faceless (Dec 11, 2006)

the kings of gba, the kings of slot-2, and now the kings of slot-1?

man i can't imagine the price on this from the EZ-Team... $20-$30?


----------



## digital_sin (Dec 11, 2006)

please god, let this be "the one". PLEASE!


----------



## Monkey01 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmm, that hybrid mode, do you think you'll need to patch the rom in windows or will ez-v patch it on the fly or something? 


QUOTE(inter4ever @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> The features are great and it comes in black so it will be perfect for my black DSlite. The only thing remaining is that one group releases the gba lite pack that includes ram and vibration so it can be used with opera and other games easily.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=40295
> "The eWin team also announced, that alongside the eWin 3, they will release their own branded rumble and memory expansion paks as an alternative to the official Nintendo ones, these are estimated to be priced at around only $6!"
> ...


----------



## somekool (Dec 12, 2006)

so is this the best thing to buy?


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, I'm looking forward to see how this one does on the homebrew-front... As EZ4 failed miserably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does work, but not good enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will probably get myself one sometime march or later... depends on when its released... Only game I can't play ATM is Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin. I will probably buy that game anyways so no need for upgrading flashcard just yet.


----------



## OSW (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask why they call "booting from GBA-slot" and "Flashme" and stuff a "nightmare"? o.o
> ...



Dude can't you read!! i says it has drag and drop feature but also patching if u wish to potentially increase compatability, speed, trainers, mods, etc.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(OSW @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> Dude can't you read!! i says it has drag and drop feature but also patching if u wish to potentially increase compatability, speed, trainers, mods, etc.



I think that part of the announcement could be tricky. Patching *usually* means the use of a client software to transfer the ROMs. If compat. problems arise they could argue "well, then you should try the patching way instead of direct drag and drop". This is a potential "you depend on the client software updates" device much like slot-2 solutions. But time will tell.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(OSW @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> from what i've heard, DS-X doesn;t actually have perfect Downlaod play to unflashed DS's which is kind bad...
> According to the DS-X compatibility list download play works on all but a handfull of games. Not perfect, but far better than any other cart.
> 
> QUOTEi could be wrong though, don't quote me.


Quoted.


----------



## vegetano1 (Dec 12, 2006)

If only this have a nice Gui with touchscreen!
And a 2 gig microcard suport

This could be the X9 and DSx in 1!!

Does Gbatemp has 1 allready??


----------



## Madrigal (Dec 12, 2006)

Meh. I'm waiting for the M3 slot1.


----------



## Timo710 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think its great that there is an option to patch , I mean if you would look at the DS-X , wouldn't it be great to be able to patch animal crossing(the only non working game atm) and be able to play it?
Sometimes the problem is at the coding of the ROM , and not the coding of the Slot 1/2 device's firmware.


----------



## Monkey01 (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> I think its great that there is an option to patch , I mean if you would look at the DS-X , wouldn't it be great to be able to patch animal crossing(the only non working game atm) and be able to play it?
> Sometimes the problem is at the coding of the ROM , and not the coding of the Slot 1/2 device's firmware.


Hmm, no.
The problem is never at the coding of the ROM or something. Then the real game wouldn't work either. Furthermore it's certainly the firmware of the DS-X that makes Animal Crossing not work, because in the 1.0.1 firmware Animal Crossing did work, in 1.0.2 it doesn't.
The card should just be so that it can work with any ROM, without requiring new patches for games.

That you can patch for extra feautures is a good thing though, people who like trimming and soft reset can do so, while the rest can still choose for the clean rom stuff.


----------



## monaug5 (Dec 12, 2006)

identical to NinjaPass X9 and a little like Ewin 3 and AceKard case closed


----------



## CacheSyntax (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SeKuM @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> ...



Uh... more like NinjaDS and DS-X... not any of the above you mentioned.


----------



## chrishk15 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, all you DSX people need to start seeing this for what it is,  because if this is a good solution, then what ever the price may be...plus a 2GB micro memory..and it all equals LESS than the DSX...which isn't any stretch of the imagination at all..then you guys are giong to be crying.


----------



## Poppu (Dec 12, 2006)

Dude, it sounds great!!! I thought MicroNinjaDS would be my christmas present but now.... I'm gonna wait for this one ... I think ^^


----------



## Whiternoise (Dec 12, 2006)

Does this have a microsd slot built into it? That would be quite cool for a Slot 1 card


----------



## Hooya (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes, it's a microSD slot 1 solution.


----------



## Whiternoise (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow!

So, in theory you only need the single slot 1 card..hmm..
( i was going to buy a supercard/superkey combo - being new to the whole scene )
Would this also remove the need to flash the ds?


----------



## Danieluz (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> Wow!
> 
> So, in theory you only need the single slot 1 card..hmm..
> ( i was going to buy a supercard/superkey combo - being new to the whole scene )
> Would this also remove the need to flash the ds?



Yep, I think so


----------



## acecube (Dec 12, 2006)

will there be a realtime save function?


----------



## digital_sin (Dec 12, 2006)

^^ is that like realtime weapon switching?


----------



## Whiternoise (Dec 12, 2006)

Dunno.. do you think that £50-75 (~$100-150) is a reasonable price estimate?, given that EZ-Flash have "removed the middle man" (only one cart needed) so to speak.


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> Dunno.. do you think that £50-75 (~$100-150) is a reasonable price estimate?, given that EZ-Flash have "removed the middle man" (only one cart needed) so to speak.


I'm going to hazard a _guess_ that it will be between $30-60 USD, since it contains very little flash memory like the EZ4 lite compact does ($25USD) but would have whatever tech the EZPass has ($30USD). So yeah, 100-150 after you add a fairly large capacity microSD (if you don't already have one). Also keeping in mind, EZ usually brings out their product at just a bit more cost than the lowest priced competitor (~40USD).


----------



## -KangaRod- (Dec 12, 2006)

subscribe


----------



## -KangaRod- (Dec 13, 2006)

How will it integrate with the EZFlash IV Lite Deluxe? Will I be able to stash my GBA roms on there, and have my DS roms on the EZflashV?


----------



## Noobix (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE(-KangaRod- @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> How will it integrate with the EZFlash IV Lite Deluxe? Will I be able to stash my GBA roms on there, and have my DS roms on the EZflashV?



Of course!!!  (Acts like a passcard)

Awesome news...can't wait for the review!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyanz (Dec 13, 2006)

damn i just bought a x9 well gues i just sell it when this one comes out


----------



## beedog19 (Dec 13, 2006)

Definatly looks promising. I still think that i'm gonna wait it out and see what the m3/g6 team has up their sleeves but ez products have enticed me for a while now. Stuff just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Whiternoise (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmm.. do you think it would work with a SuperCard - i imagine booting might be tricky (which one has priority) - but it would be great if you had two 2gb cards in


----------



## -KangaRod- (Dec 13, 2006)

my guess is then I would have to unpassme my ds so that it would boot from the DS slot even with the GBA flash cart in there?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Dec 13, 2006)

You mean unflashme, and no, you wouldn't. Just hold Select when booting.


----------



## ahsan (Dec 13, 2006)

Out of these slot 1 solutions, which one do u predict will end up being the most successful?

DS-X
eWin 3
EZ-Flash V
Supercard DS
R4
MicroNinja
Mediagamer

I know there arnet any reviews as of yet, but i just wanna know your views on the differrent teams


----------



## Whiternoise (Dec 13, 2006)

At a guess, it would be either EZ-Flash or Supercard (maybe DS-X)

EZ and Supercard (didn't know they have a slot1 in the works too) have a massive fan base and they have enough products out to "insure" their products for quality.

The new ones (R4, MediaGamer) seem a bit suspect to me - i wouldn't trust them until they've had a good few reviews.

How long will it take for the EZ-Flash to be released?


----------



## NowhereLand (Dec 13, 2006)

_"Ya estamos de vuelta de nuestro viaje, estamos preparando el lanzamiento del nuevo EZ5 para antes de que finalice el año."_

It's from the spanish EZflash Store. So, before new year we could get the new flash card


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE(ahsan @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> Out of these slot 1 solutions, which one do u predict will end up being the most successful?
> 
> DS-X
> eWin 3
> ...


i want to know as well

im sure the supercard ds will do fairly well but im hoping the ewin does well


----------



## ahsan (Dec 13, 2006)

anyone know when we could be seeing some reviews of these new cards?


----------



## Whiternoise (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll poke around for a link, but if NoWhereLand is right, we should be able to get one with our Christmas Money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dere y'go http://translate.google.com/translate?u=ht...n&hl=en&ie=UTF8


----------



## quartercast (Dec 14, 2006)

QUOTE(ahsan @ Dec 14 2006 said:


> Out of these slot 1 solutions, which one do u predict will end up being the most successful?
> 
> DS-X
> eWin 3
> ...



DS-X has sold like hotcakes ever since it launched, and considering its hefty price I think it'll be the most financially successful. I think the X9 (not on list) has sold well too, because of its price and availability. These two carts have a head start.


----------



## -KangaRod- (Dec 14, 2006)

QUOTE(-KangaRod- @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> my guess is then I would have to unpassme my ds so that it would boot from the DS slot even with the GBA flash cart in there?


but I'm lazy.


----------



## Whiternoise (Dec 14, 2006)

I emailed Shop.01media and they said they'll stock it as soon as possible (next few weeks).


----------



## martin88 (Dec 14, 2006)

Good thing all these new slot-1 solutions uses microSD memory, and the card itself isn't very expensive.

So it's not that costly to switch.


----------



## donny110 (Jan 1, 2007)

could i use this with the supercard SD to play NDS and GBA game backups till i can buy a micro SD (in other words use this as a passme for my supercard)


----------



## -KangaRod- (Jan 2, 2007)

as I understand that will be possible, but I am curious to see how it runs with a slot 2 card in real time.


----------



## chonk (Jan 3, 2007)

any news on the cheat function on hybrid mode? sounds interesting.


----------



## yaesumofo (May 5, 2007)

HI guys. I am not a frequent poster as you can see so take what I say with some salt or not.
I have a pretty good amount of experience with this stuff. I started with a g6 card  with a passme and have graduated to the M3 perfect and the ezflash V with the sub card.

IMHO so far the EZflash V is the best made card  I like the position of the micro slot. once installed you can't loose the card. it is easy to loose the card on the M3 perfect/r4 card. if you hit it just right you can send the micro sd card flying several feet. this is not a factor with the EZ flash V.
That is good.
The r/4 solution is totally plug and play. drag the files onto the card plug it into the ds and away you go. I experienced vary little problems of any kind doing this. I even used an EZ IV in slot 2 talk about covering all the bases. with 2 gigs of memory between them it is a good solution.
one thing I noticed about the r4/m3 perfect card is that all saves take up 512K of memory. this is a bad thing. the EZ flash V doesn't do this it scales the sav file to the application. a much better system. As a result I am able to fit more software on the same 1 gig kingston card (about 10.00 at meritlime.com) Now having the ezflash V and the ezflash V slot 2 card together is pretty cool. I cam load a single gba game which I can hold in the ezflash slot 1 card, I can play games with rumble and I can use the DS opera all without a hitch. 

I could go on and on with this. Let me tell you what I did not like about the ezflash V. first of all it did not work at all out of the box. nope Nada. then is was a real pain to find the most current version of the kernel. Then it was even more of a pain in the ass to find the shell folder. Now somebody with NO Internet access would be totally out of luck. plus there is no printed manual. not even a disk not even a URL to go get this stuff. I am no dummy when it comes to this stuff...though you may think so when I tell you that it took me 1/2 hour to get it working.  this is not the case with the M3 perfect/ r4 solution.
Also there is no information on how to load the slot 2 ezflash.
Talk about a pain. It takes about 2 minutes to really do it. plus if the game in on the computer it is a multiple step process to get to work. Again the directions are not totally accurate or clear.

I was pretty happy with the r4/m3perfect solution and a slot 2 card like the ez IV. This is a pretty flexible solution.

When it comes to home brew stuff. So far I have had pretty good success. The one app I can't get to work yet is the image view application. I like it and I can't get it to work on the EZ flash V. too bad. I have DS organize a mandelbrot generator, goo, and a few homebrew games all working quite well. 

The Nintendo is an amazing little machine. these slot tools we are getting really make it accessible and make it more fun.
I am looking forward to the next generation of cards with motion control built into them like the neoMARK xx. A SINGLE CARD with memory, vibration, 3 axis motion gyro, and a 2 gig oh boy!!
I am not terribly exicited witht the MoonShell front end...yet. How much work would it be for them to create a nice custom GUI for us. I suppose the use of MoonShell is cheap which keeps the cost down.
Oh a word about cost. they all seem to be hovering around 30-35 bucks. The extra few dollars you spend on the EZ flash V is worth it from a quality of hardware point of view. it is certainly a better made product that the r4/M3 prefect solution imho.
there is a $55.00 package deal for both of the EZFalsh V cards. I say that this is a pretty darn goo deal for all of the capability You get.
I enjoy the rumble pak feature...I wish more games implemented it.

I have a lot of fun fooling around with my DS. I love cool software and hardware. 
This is high tech bleeding edge technology The bottom line with this stuff is this. By nature it will change rapidly. these companies will continue to evolve these products just as quick as we will buy them. I looked at the DSextreme. That looks like a cool product. BUT you are locked into a very expensive card which will be obsolete very quickly.Look at how little time went by between the first and second generation relese of that product. Do you want to get locked into that ? Not me. At least with the r4/m3 perfect and ez flashV solutions you can take the memory with you to the next card.

Sorry to have rambled on a bit.
Ok that is it go ahead and flame away. these are m opinions based on a lot of experience I hope you are able to gain somthing from reading this.
Yaesumofo


----------



## -KangaRod- (May 5, 2007)

I disagree with everything you said: check it out here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=50113


----------



## cheeo (May 5, 2007)

I also disagree with just about everything your saying.


----------



## Mewgia (May 5, 2007)

Also...don't bump really old threads like this. And try to use punctuation more often.

[EDIT] Or not. It seems that old threads don't go back up on the front page of threads because I don't see it there...


----------



## yaesumofo (May 6, 2007)

I am not so sure that I said that much to disagree with. 
From my point of view I just pointed out my experience with these products.
There is no doubt that the r4/M3 perfect (clones of each other) are great plug and play solutions.
The EZ Flash V is also a good solution which requires a little more work to make it work. The 2 card solution is unique, and lends a good advantage if you want or need those features (like running opera). 

I don't really care if you disagree with me based on a bad experience. from a quality point of view all you have to do is have a first hand look at the two parts and it is easy to see that the ezFlash V is a higher quality product than the R4/M3 Perfect cards. Generally speaking  cheap chinese electronics are just that cheap and Chinese. the ezflash V feels less cheap. it is a more substantial feeling part. the way the trans flash side loading system which is in use guarantees that you will not loose the memory card. You simply can't say that about the R4 solution, it is easy to lose your memory card with the r4/M3 perfect, all it takes is a little pressure on the card and whoops it's gone.

Performance wise I can't really tell much of a difference. They both hold games  for me to play. 
Anyway as long as you are able to have more fun with your DS that is what is important.
Yaesumofo






QUOTE(-Kangarood- @ May 5 2007 said:


> I disagree with everything you said: check it out here:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=50113


----------



## -KangaRod- (May 6, 2007)

I personally can speak about performance wise.
The EzFlash is terrible, take 5 random games. 2 out of 5 games don't work, and 1 of the five games doesn't save. 

Also, the R4 has an amazing spring loaded system, which I've never been worried about my card flying out. What are you poking the cart with to make your cart fly out? Getting the sd out of the EzFlash V is a much bigger chore than getting it out of the R4.
Talking about quality of the build..
The EzFlash doesn't even fit in the cart properly. You got microchips hanging out the side; as well - I don't know why people don't like screws. Clips break - screws don't. I'd much rather the cart was held together by a screw instead of some clips. Maybe you arn't talking about the build quality of the product itself; and are refering to the quality of the box and enclosed accessories, and I think there is no dispute as to which one is packaged better.
I do have to admit that I showed both carts to my friend who doesn't even  own a DS - let alone a flash cart, and he said he liked the feel of the EZFlash better.


----------



## scrawl (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(-KangaRod- @ May 6 2007 said:


> The EzFlash is terrible, take 5 random games. 2 out of 5 games don't work, and 1 of the five games doesn't save.
> 
> I suspect the issue might be related to either your MicroSD card speed or your savelist not being up to date as I've yet to find a game that does not run.
> 
> ...



As far as I can tell, the EZ-V uses neither screws or clips. The unit is fully sealed, glued if anything. I've yet to hear of one breaking.

Anyway, as an R4 and EZ-V user, I find it's much or a muchness when it comes to compatibility. I do prefer the EZ-Flash V microSD slot - less moving parts means less will go wrong and I prefer to have my precious MicroSD safely tucked away inside the DS.

The R4 does win when it comes to added features - soft-reset, AR cheats and multiple-themes are definite bonuses.

On the homebrew front, it's about even. Some titles do not work on the R4 (Whee, Glider) while some do not work on the EZ-V (StyxDS).


----------



## -KangaRod- (May 6, 2007)

I tried many different things, and I could never seem to get it to work well enough for my satisfaction; but thats besides the point - anything will work perfectly if you struggle with it enough, but the point is the R4DS works perfectly out of the box.


----------



## PBC (May 6, 2007)

Yeah. I'm agreeing with yaesumofo.
Simple points here
EZV isn't the quickest, easiest...
but I haven't had any unfixable problems. including 3-1 pack. 
Homebrew is great (not perfect but not missing anything I really want)
DS roms perfect, once you realize you need to keep on top of updates.

Its like a bike once you learn to ride it you take off pretty fast and don't look back at guys with training wheels.


----------



## -KangaRod- (May 7, 2007)

why should I stop?
I'm not bashing it, I'm telling people about my experience with it.


----------

